# Central bearded hatchy setup



## reptileKev81 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello all,
I've been wanting to get some bearded dragons for a while, and I have finally decided on Central beardies.

I am going to be visiting a breeder soon.

I just wanted to ask about housing the bearded hatchies. When they are hatchlings should they be kept in a click-clack type container? Or should they go into a proper enclosure straight away? Also, are their needs such as lighting and heat the same as equired for adults?

Any info and tips you can share would be appreciated 

Cheers
Kev


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

proper enclosure straight away,same requirements as adults
food questions, search this site , there are a few very good threads
how many will you get, are you planning on seperating, or keeping together, all these need to be thought about when getting/building an enclosure, most people get 1 to start with, but i got 2 and it hasnt really worked out (one hasnt grown much) 4ftx2ftx2ft is good for a adult pair, i recommend getting that sized enclosure, even if only getting 1, put the hatchy or hatchys in that straight away, dont put a hide in, live food can hide in them as well, substrate can just be sand but some people use aspen and other stuff, but i use sand ......any other questions?


----------



## pepsi111 (Nov 15, 2010)

hello 
form my bearded dragon i just use a heat rock and im told they use them while adults but you can also get lights i think its more how you want it to look=]
as for lighting 9i use a uva-uvb bulb and i take him out every no and then and let him play in the sun
and for enclosure just along as its got heaps of stuff to keep him occupied like branches ect put him in and eloser that sutes your style
but not like huge or tiny i use a 200l enclosure.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

pepsi, apparently you shouldnt use heat rocks, as they can seriously burn them...


kev, in case you dont know, they need UVB 10.0 and it needs to be 32 degrees on the hot side, best thing to use is a ceramic heat emitter, but make sure you get a cage to go over it, to stop a certain beardie jumping on it and being burnt
put a basking rock under the heat emitter, it helps them to digest food...


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 15, 2010)

So im guessing a perfect enclosure for a hatchy would go something like this: 1 4x2x2ft enclosure including 1 uvb 10.0, ceramic heat emitter, something under the heat emitter eg. a rock or bark (something to heat up) and no hides until older or when feeding only not to sure about that one. I personally will be using newspaper when hatchy so no impaction chance.

Correct if im wrong.


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 15, 2010)

and a thermostat forgot to add


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> So im guessing a perfect enclosure for a hatchy would go something like this: 1 4x2x2ft enclosure including 1 uvb 10.0, ceramic heat emitter, something under the heat emitter eg. a rock or bark (something to heat up) and no hides until older or when feeding only not to sure about that one. I personally will be using newspaper when hatchy so no impaction chance.
> 
> Correct if im wrong.


 pretty much, i used sand since hatchys tho, but if ya dont want to take the risk, thats fair enough, yeh no hide, if they want to hide they will dig lol, but after a 5 or so months put a hide in


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 15, 2010)

UVB 10.0 is essential remember if its any further the 12inch away it is useless it may produce light but wont provide UV past that distance, and they need replacing every 6 months, just becuase it lights up does not mean its producing UVB 

best source is natural sunlight nothing will beat it mine used to get out very regular to outside 

avoid substrate until about 12 months they are very curious and will taste anything,and everything, if you are going to use sand use childrens play sand from bunnings, no the red sand from pet shops otherwise you will get impactation before you know it 
for heat source i would use a halogen basking light or ceramic heater, and might need another light in there just a 23w energy save to bump up the lux beardies like it nice and bright and thermostat is essential i have 1 for sale if your keen pm me
yes you can use hides you want them to feel safe and secure in there new home especailly if its soo large which could become a problem at feeding time without seeing how big they are and what size food they are eating for eg if its 4x2x2 enlsoure the dragon is 4inch big and feeding small crix would be stressful on the little guy chasing that food and or half will hide so they dragon cant get them and come out at night and can injure your dragon i personally found its best if this is the case to feed in a tub outside the enclsoure worked great for me
dont use heat rocks they can get burnt stomachs, as they can not really judge temp properly from underneath them they take there heat from up above them, like they do in the wild,

and vitamin and mineral supplment with no phospuhurs is important a few times a week use fresh green not frozen if possbile most will loose b12 when thawing altough you can adjust this with brewers yeasts, 

best thing to do is go buy the bearded dragons manual it will cover everything you need to know and a heap more, 
basking spot around 40 warmer end around 32, cooler end around 26 and keep humdity down

if you need to know more just pm me ive had beardies bred beardies for nearly a decade now


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 15, 2010)

ok so i got the enclosure covered just a food and vitamin/calcium list including what to feed, when to feed and how much to feed and could u post it on my thread.

Thank You


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> ok so i got the enclosure covered just a food and vitamin/calcium list including what to feed, when to feed and how much to feed and could u post it on my thread.
> 
> Thank You


okay then, feed insects and veg everyday, you can buy a salad mix from coles called "baby mesclun" or something like that, it has a variety if different veggies in it, just dice the veg, into small chewable peices, apples are a good fruit, feed fruit maybe once a week...anything else?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

you usually can buy a small food dish, top this up with veg
and feed about 8 crickets everyday, per lizard


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank You lizardboii do i spread it out over the day eg. morning and night or just one feeding time


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

just put both in, in the morning, the veg will usually last most of the day anyway, they will eat bits at a time
and just in the morning, unless you want to powerfeed, which is bad for them


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 15, 2010)

ok so put all in in the morning and clean at night gotcha


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

spot on mate


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 15, 2010)

best time for feeding is approx 2-3hrs after there up in the morning there hungry and have all day to digest offerings daily weither they eat or not dust the food so it has a like coat like in a sandwhich bag or soemthing in similiar a few times a week very important offer a water dish aswell some will drink from the bowl some will not, but always offer fresh clean water daily, for feeding dont feed food any bigger then the gap between there eyes is a good gauge if they will eat 15 crix let them eat it obviously with reason big feed today not such big feed 2moro otherwise these guys will eat and eat and eat and eat there piggies 


there is a great site ill pm dont think i can link you here with nutrional info for them follow this you will be fine


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 15, 2010)

i really need to make a document for my laptop ok now on to vitamins and calcium how often and i know just to dust


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 15, 2010)

i feel 2-3 times aweek is suffice if you are providing correct UV levels and output, there is a book called bearded dragon manual really good read covers a lot of stuff in real depth


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 15, 2010)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> So im guessing a perfect enclosure for a hatchy would go something like this: 1 4x2x2ft enclosure including 1 uvb 10.0, ceramic heat emitter, something under the heat emitter eg. a rock or bark (something to heat up) and no hides until older or when feeding only not to sure about that one. I personally will be using newspaper when hatchy so no impaction chance.
> 
> Correct if im wrong.



Hi, for the substrate, I use a piece of the rubber shower matting used in showers, kitchen benchtops etc....... two pieces of that gives you one to use, and one spare. I take the soiled one out, replece it with the clean one, and hose off the soiled one on the washing line, leaving it out to 'bleach' in the sun as it dries! Worls for my little guys, and no fuss!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

forgot to mention, yeh dusting, some people do it once or twice a week, some every second day, i recommend1-2 times weekly, as they CAN O.D on it, sorta... its pretty simple, bread bag+either crix or veg+calcium and vitamins+ give it a shake 
some peope dust crix, but i dust veggies, my beardies dont like their insects dusted, but they like their veg more if you dust it


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 15, 2010)

good point lizardboii

i forgot to mention some dont like there crix or woodies dusted so just mix in throguh there fresh greens


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 15, 2010)

oh and the basking spot lizard boy mentioned is to low! my beardies sit happily in the 40 degree basking spot and then move off when they need
to you want a basking spot of about 37-42 approx


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> oh and the basking spot lizard boy mentioned is to low! my beardies sit happily in the 40 degree basking spot and then move off when they need
> to you want a basking spot of about 37-42 approx


seriously?? wow, those are almost ackie temps...might upgrade mine to 35 degrees


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 15, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> seriously?? wow, those are almost ackie temps...might upgrade mine to 35 degrees


seriously! mine hate anything below 35! they stay a realy dark colour to get as much heat as possible cause it's not warm enough!
I keep mine at about 38 and then they will absorb as much heat as possible go bright and move off
Look at where they come from, do you seriously think it only gets 32 degrees? that's nealy newcastle's average tempature. 
and ackies still beat them by long shot, ackies will like anywhere from 55-70! yes definately bump the temps up


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 15, 2010)

yea get those basking spot upto around 40


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for Hijacking my thread, Spazz, saved me from asking some questions lol.
Anyways, I picked up my little central beardie this arvo. She is sooooo KYUTE!!!!
Also got a bargain on a nice enclosure. I'll post some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I ran into a couple of speedbumps and because of that I haven't got a basking light running in the enclosure.
I was under the impression that my enclosure was ready to go, but when I picked it up, the light fitting wasn't installed and there was no thermostat.

So I went out today to buy a holesaw, thermostat and food for the little tyke, but when I got home, was bummed to find out that the holesaw and arbour I had just spent a total of $60 on would not fit into my drill :/

Because I don't drive, a mate will be coming around tonight with a drill for me to use.
I just wanna ask how long before she will get sick from not having a basking light?

I took her out into the backyard a couple times to soak up some sun, but I'm worried as she hasn't had any warmth/light on her today.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 17, 2010)

they should survive a while, make shure you get them in the sun for ATLEAST half an hour a day, but preferably more
just sit outside with her in ya hand for a while, remember they hibernate for almost half a year without heat and light in the wild, they should be alright, i actually had a similar problem, i got home and when i turned the UVB light on, it didnt work, so we raced out and got a replacement within the hour, when you get the enclosure fixed, PICS!!! lol, ill post some of mine


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratz on the baby. Unlucky about the enclosure.
Its ok about hijacking i got the same questions.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd love to post some pics. Unfortunately she has gone away on holidays and taken my good camera with her, so i am left with the el-cheapo crap camera, haha.

I will take some pics of the enclosure, but unfortunately I wont get any good pics of my dragon. I've already tried and she comes out blurry when I try to zoom in closer.
Shes so tiny though and cute. She fits in the palm of my hand!

Anyways, I'm going down for a walk to coles to get him/her some greens/veggies.
Any suggestions on what I should get for her?

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

P.S Also I've thrown some crickets into her enclosure but she doesnt seem interested. Probably cos of my light situation.
Should I take the crix back out, or leave em in there


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 17, 2010)

take out, crix can get thirsty, and drink the juices out of their eyes, not pretty
there could be a few reasons why she wont eat, first, coz of your enclosure problems, second because she's still settling in, like a python, sometimes they wont eat till they feel secure, now most people tell you not to handle your lizards for about a week, but you cant do this, as you need to take them outside for UV, so this may add to the problem


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 17, 2010)

im putting a vid in youtube, this website hates the pics i take so i have to make a youtube vid when i want to share pics


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 17, 2010)

wait link didnt work, ill try again later


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, here are some pics.





Cant wait to get my camera back and get some decent shots of her.

Anyways, I'm not sure what side I should put the light on.
If you look at the photo, the side I got the light on at the moment has 2 vents up the top.
The other side has an elevated platform and 2 vents up top, 1 vent down bottom.

I've put the thermometer probe under the light at it reaches about 60degrees celcius!!! I'm assuming thats because its hanging much lower than it will once I've cut the hole out and attached the light properly and hooked it up to my thermostat. 
The cooler end is about 30 and goes down to 27 right at the end.

Where should I be measuring the temps, right at the edges? Or somewhere in between?
And should I install the light on the left side? Or the right side?


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 17, 2010)

nice vid


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

And before anyone scolds me, I removed the light straight away after checking the temps and taking the photo.
I know that I need a shield to go araound it, and that it may fall and injure my pet.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

btw, the enclosure is 800mmX350mmX400mm

Also, what position should I install the light in. Towards the front near the glass, towards the back, or in the middle?


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 17, 2010)

Even though its totally irrelevant ill post pics of my bluey her belly is so good.


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 17, 2010)

This is he/her only a webcam camera so not very good.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

SpAzzTiiK: Nice Bluey! How old is he/she?
So anyone got a suggestion as to which side to install the light on?
Left side which has 2 vents up top? Or right side which has a raised platform, 2 vents up top, and one vent down bottom.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;K0iTc5oilZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0iTc5oilZc[/video]
these are my beardies
have you got pics of your yet?
edit:just saw pics lol soo cute, i swear mine were never that small


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 17, 2010)

it is 2yo on january 10th


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 17, 2010)

reptileKev81 said:


> Ok, here are some pics.
> View attachment 172747
> View attachment 172748
> View attachment 172749
> ...


 take the rope out, it could hurt ya beardie if it falls, it probably wont, but still


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> take the rope out, it could hurt ya beardie if it falls, it probably wont, but still



Really? she seems to love the rope! A couple times I thought she had escaped but it turns out she was clinging to the rope and was really well camoflaged.

She also likes climbing the branch, and when she gets to the top she wants to keep on climbing, lol

She did have a fall earlier, off the branch. when she got to the top she tried climbing along the top edge and fell to the ground. she seems alright though.
Shes still climbing! shes spent the last couple hours clutching that rope.

So I should take the rope out???? She loves it and seems to spend alotta time on it.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

lizardboi: Cool vid!!! I love watching beardies! they got such personality!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 17, 2010)

btw: Any got any tips or tricks for handling the crickets?
The came in a plastic take-away container, and when I tried to get some out, I had a hard time.
It was easier for me to let em jump out and then catch em, lol


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 18, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> take the rope out, it could hurt ya beardie if it falls, it probably wont, but still



leave the rope It's what they do they climb all sorts of things in the wild mine whould jump off logs from the top of there enclosure and 
they would be fine, they come from the wild for goodness sake's!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok guys, I finished my setup this arvo.
Pics:



The temp on the hot side is 40, the temp on the cool side is 30. I thought it was too hot on the cool side, but then I realised the room temp was 29.5.
Are these temps alright?

Also with food, I bought a bag of mixed diced vegies from coles. It contains Carrots, Celery, Leek, turnip, parsnip, brocoli stem, coliflower stem & parsley? Are those vegies ok? which of them, if any should I take out.
The guy I bought them off wasn't really much help. Everytime I asked him, his answer would be "Any, just not spinach or iceberg (lettuce)." Unfortunately I couldnt get a more specific answer from him, I think it may be because of the language barrier.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 18, 2010)

Also, just wondering how many hours should I have the light on each day?


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 18, 2010)

your temps are ok, but the cool end could be a bit cooler..... just try drill some holes (small holes so your crickets don't get away) into the cool end
and that should lower the temps a bit. go by daylight hours outside


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 18, 2010)

you can run the lights 12hrs on 12 off if you still think the cool end is a little to high you can install a small exhaust fan to suck the hot air out.

for food do a search on google for bearded dragon nutrition chart its teh best info you will get for good and bad foods.

you can slow crix down by puting them in the freezer for a gew mins before geting them out probably best with a larg enclosure and small beardy, i prefure feeding woodies most of the week with the odd feed of crix.

i feed salad in am with crix or crix at mid day then at night bout an hr or 2 before lights out i put some woodies in if i dont have crox i skip that feed


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 18, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> your temps are ok, but the cool end could be a bit cooler..... just try drill some holes (small holes so your crickets don't get away) into the cool end
> and that should lower the temps a bit. go by daylight hours outside



Cools. Where abouts should I drill the holes? In the top? Or the side?


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 18, 2010)

ither or really drill them along the top and side if you like as hot air rises do it near the lid a few rows of small holes may be all you need


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice setup love that liitle climbing rope looks like fun


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 19, 2010)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Nice setup love that liitle climbing rope looks like fun


Yeah she loves it too! (I'm assuming its a she. I know its too young to tell, but the guy I bought it off, had a look and reckons its most probably a female.)
When I went to bed last night she was clutching the rope, and when I woke up this morning, she was still there, lol, I think she was there all night! Are beardies able to sleep while clutching the rope?


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 19, 2010)

Added this ornament/hide to the enclosure today. She seems to love it.


Spends her time climbing and jumping between the branch, light cage & the rocky ornament.
Once she even climbed onto the light cage, then turned around and launched herself at the glass, lol, silly dragon.
Also caught her trying to eat the fake plants on the ornament. Funny, since she won't touch the greens I've given her. I've been chopping the greens to small bits for her as I read somewhere. Since she is trying to eat the plastic plants, I'm assuming its in my presentation. I'll try something different tomorrow and failing that, try some different greens.


----------

